# My 9×16 slice of the pie



## yarrrrr (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## yarrrrr (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi gang, just thought I would post my little corner of the garage. Had my machines sitting around for a year plus before I was able to frame the room up and get power to them. Only thing left is to hang some welding blankets around the surface grinder and create a grinding area with dust collector.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 26, 2018)

Nice shop. Looks like you have pretty much everything you need, and close to hand. Cheers, Mike


----------



## yarrrrr (Jun 26, 2018)

Thank you, quite a compliment coming from someone with a shop like yours!


----------



## RandyM (Jun 27, 2018)

Doesn't look like there is much you can not do with that set up. Are you going to leave the machines on the pallets?


----------



## Boswell (Jun 27, 2018)

You got a lot of stuff in a small space and plenty of room to work. Nice!


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jun 27, 2018)

You may want to ground the machines just incase.   I can see why you have them in skids but they are designed to set on a hard floor.  Years back many shops used wood floors and around the machines they put on sheet steel.  I visited the Hardinge plant once and it had bowing alley looking floors and was told they did that just incase someone dropped a part.


----------



## yarrrrr (Jun 27, 2018)

I hear ya. I would like to get them off of the pallets, however - getting them back on is the issue. Once I get my hands on a collapsible gantry, that will be the day I get them properly grounded. Also, the benefits of being able to move stuff in a small space are hard to argue with! I would like to downsize the surface grinder at some point over the next couple of years.


----------



## master of none (Jul 18, 2018)

I'v got a small space to work in also but I really like having everything close at hand,buy the way I like your surface grinder could you tell me what make and where you got it? thanks  Rick


----------



## Richard King 2 (Jul 18, 2018)

I meant electrically ground the machine if you haven't already,  so you don't get electrocuted.


----------



## yarrrrr (Jul 19, 2018)

Ha, yes Mr. King.... Why was i assuming that you were referring to something i might see referenced in the foundations of mechanical accuracy!?


----------



## yarrrrr (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey rick, thank you. That's an old abrasive 1 1/2 surface grinder. A bit on the big side but for $300 bucks, something good to cut my teeth on. Gotta love the 1940's machines!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jul 19, 2018)

I really envy you your  1 1/2 Abrasive. . In my apprenticeship I made the one we had sing. I   got to where i could regrind go-no go  gages on it. I don't need a grinder, but if one of them came my way I'd make room for it. It's large travel wheel was a wonder.


----------

